
Ask HN: Why was the submission regarding Tesla Model 3 braking issues deleted? - mi100hael
The post was https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=17126765 which linked to https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.cnbc.com&#x2F;2018&#x2F;05&#x2F;22&#x2F;teslas-musk-admits-model-3-braking-issue-promises-fix.html<p>Now it&#x27;s gone and not apparent that it was a dupe or violated any rule.
======
sctb
It was deleted by the submitter. Please reach the moderators directly at
hn@ycombinator.com if you have questions like these.

~~~
mi100hael
Gotcha, thanks for the info

------
saganus
I see a submission in

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17127044](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17127044)

Maybe the original poster deleted it?

